# Stop à l'usurpation



## Le_iPodeur (11 Octobre 2004)

On m'a encore usurpé mon pseudo sur la discution 
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=112455 
Je demande réparation (c'est un blaireau qui a signé en tant que Le iPodeur le vrai) ! 
c'est vrai quoi, et je suis sur de pas être le seul !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2004)

c'est pas le salon des pleurs ici


----------



## KARL40 (11 Octobre 2004)

Non rien .....













Juste pour faire un   à GlobalCut


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Octobre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> On m'a encore usurpé mon pseudo sur la discution
> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=112455
> Je demande réparation (c'est un blaireau qui a signé en tant que Le iPodeur le vrai) !
> c'est vrai quoi, et je suis sur de pas être le seul !


 Faut aussi dire que ton pseudo est très recherché et très personnel...


----------



## pixelemon (11 Octobre 2004)

c'est une excellente opportunité pour toi de changer de pseudo et de t'offrir une véritable identité


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

Le_iPODEUR, Le iPODEUR...
Comme ça on est au PARFUM.

Promis, on fera gaffe en lisant.


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2004)

Quand j'étais petit, j'adorais jouer aux légos.

J'y ai même joué très longtemps ! 

Mais aujourd'hui, je trouve que le légo, c'est trop dur!


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

C'est ce qu'on appelle une remarque "constructive" ça !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> On m'a encore usurpé mon pseudo sur la discution
> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=112455
> Je demande réparation (c'est un blaireau qui a signé en tant que Le iPodeur le vrai) !
> c'est vrai quoi, et je suis sur de pas être le seul !



N'aurais-tu pas préféré squonce, autruche, cafard, bachi-bouzouk ou autre, à blaireau. Remarque c'est toi qui voit...      :mouais: 

En dehors de ces considérations d'ordre affectif, c'est simple si vous êtes tous les deux inscrits sur le forum le plus ancien garde son pseudo


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'on appelle une remarque "constructive" ça !



Là, c'est même de l'architecture. C'est bien pour ça que je l'ai éditée !

 :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais petit, j'adorais jouer aux légos.
> 
> J'y ai même joué très longtemps !
> 
> Mais aujourd'hui, je trouve que le légo, c'est trop dur!



 Tu n'as pas osé, avoue


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est même de l'architecture. C'est bien pour ça que je l'ai éditée !
> 
> :rateau:



Tu avais osé alors


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu avais osé alors



Ma-ia-hii 
Ma-ia-huu 
Ma-ia-hoo 
Ma-ia-haa
Spéciale dédicace aux admirateurs de Reinhard Voigt !


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2004)

Et bien quoi !? Par moments, il est préférable de ne pas parler sérieusement, non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

Ma-ia-hii
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 




 Ma-ia-huu
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 




 Ma-ia-hoo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 




 Ma-ia-haa


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

Ouais !  Rends-moi mon duplo, ou je vais me plaindre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et bien quoi !? Par moments, il est préférable de ne pas parler sérieusement, non ?



Dar sa stii nu-ti cer nimic.


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2004)

Comment on dit je m'en fous en français ? je me rappelle plus... ah benh si ça y ça me revient (pourtant c'est simple j'aurais du m'en souvenir :hein:  )

alors voila on s'en fous :love:


_(c'est bon la traduc ou pas ? j'ai un doute ... :mouais:  :rateau: ) _


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Comment on dit je m'en fous en français ? je me rappelle plus... ah benh si ça y ça me revient (pourtant c'est simple j'aurais du m'en souvenir :hein:  )
> 
> alors voila on s'en fous :love:
> 
> ...



Tu as déjà songé à travailler dans une ambassade ?


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà songé à travailler dans une ambassade ?


nanh chui pas enough aware tu vois ? :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> nanh chui pas enough aware tu vois ? :rateau:



Il faut prendre des cours avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rezba
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour être aware


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut prendre des cours avec
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est une impression, où ça rend les mots situés entre les 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




deux Gifs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout tremblotants ?


_Non, pas sous Safari. Juste sous Firefox._


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est une impression, où ça rend les mots situés entre les
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est dingue ça ! Ton gif fait baver Firefox !  Il prend des substances illicites, je ne vois que ça :mouais:


_Espèce d'oeil de MacG va ! :mouais:    _


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue ça ! Ton gif fait baver Firefox !  Il prend des substances illicites, je ne vois que ça :mouais:



Tu crois ? Poiledep m'aurait eu à l'insu de mon plein gré ?   



> _Espèce d'oeil de MacG va ! :mouais:    _



C'est qu'il faut rentabiliser le fil, ma bonne dame. :rateau:


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2004)

le pire c'est quand tu déplace la page ou fait un rafraichissement cela change :affraid:


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2004)

Personne n'a une NB correcte de Firefox 1.0 ? Là, je suis limite de m'en charger une nouvelle. En plus, la bannière export.kelkoo.fr accroche mal, elle arrive pas à charger complètement. C'est d'un pénible. On dirait un truc qui me scie les dents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ou alors, un nabot qui saute en bas de ma page. 




Pénible!


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2004)

ad block est ton ami 
http://update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=10


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois ? Poiledep m'aurait eu à l'insu de mon plein gré ?



C'est une cabale anti-firefox pour contrebalancer le soutien inconditionnel, limite toxico, d'un certain modérateur violet de notre connaissance  Tu dois choisir entre ton smiley ou lui  :rateau: Il ne devra en rester qu'un :casse:





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'il faut rentabiliser le fil, ma bonne dame. :rateau:


:mouais: Le violet n'autorise pas tout :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

L'espace d'un pixel de silence, je peux m'imiscer? C'est quoi un iPod ?


----------



## quetzalk (11 Octobre 2004)

juste une question à propos de la 'tite vidéo (    ) : on peut trouver la BO sur ipodmusicstore ou bien, ça doit être libre de droits une musique pareille....?
enfin merci en tous cas Rezba (PTDR)
  :love:


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2004)

c'est les petits qui sont a l'interieur du nid


----------



## pixelemon (11 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ad block est ton ami
> http://update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=10



merci pour le lien


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Le violet n'autorise pas tout :mouais:



Tu te méprends. Regarde. En tirant sur cette pelote, nous en sommes à informer sur adblock. naas a même fini par mettre un lien.


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2004)

la chuite ichi
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=74984 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ad block est ton ami
> http://update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=10



Toi aussi choisis Firefox et ton désir ne s'éteindra jamais. Tous les jours tu découvres une nouvelle facette du navigateur. Tous les jours tu découvres qu'il manque quelque chose pour qu'il soit parfait. Alors n'arrête pas ta quête : choisis Firefox le navigateur aux petits bouts de chandelles. Une vague sensation de déjà vu qui te rappelle les légos de ton enfance. Firefox c'est comme la madeleine de Proust avec une peu d'o'zone en plus.   Jamais tu ne t'en fatigueras : just imagine and play on


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2004)

juste fais le :love:
les enfants je vais taper le carton avec morphée :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu te méprends. Regarde. En tirant sur cette pelote, nous en sommes à informer sur adblock. naas a même fini par mettre un lien.



  ) Mais bien sûr mon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon monsieur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (vu que ça tremblote autant s'en servir  pour souligner vu que tu vas voir ça tout baveux ). Et pas de mauvais esprit, hein... :mouais:


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est les petits qui sont a l'interieur du nid



Ah oui, blaireau c'est un nom d'oiseau. Penser à me procurer un dictionnaire


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2004)

bah quoi un nipod tu n'as jamais vu un chti nipod ? :love:


aller hop au dodo


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

Vu comme ça, c'est tout n'½uf pour moi 

Bonne nuit !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais aujourd'hui, je trouve que le légo, c'est trop dur!



 Super ce clip !!! ce boulot de fou !   

Et ça se trouve où les chaises pivotantes du cockpit ...?   


_PS : cette fois-ci c'est bon ce post est bien de 2004 ...ch'uis nouvelle j'ai pas encore l'habitude du forum  :rose: _


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> la chuite ichi
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=74984 :love:




Y aurait-il un petit + en français comme la version 0.9? My english is très lamentable


----------



## golf (12 Octobre 2004)

V'pouvez répéter la question  ​


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Octobre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Non rien .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Karl


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2004)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Y aurait-il un petit + en français comme la version 0.9? My english is très lamentable


oui mais bon je te recommande d'attendre quand même la traduction de la version 1


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2004)

( :rateau:    :love: )


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme. (12 Octobre 2004)

tG4, nase, et Golfe, c'est sur, c'est un sujet de flood


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> c'est une excellente opportunité pour toi de changer de pseudo et de t'offrir une véritable identité


----------



## golf (12 Octobre 2004)

- Il est mûr pour le bar ce sujet 
- Qui y va le premier, c'est tristounet ici ​


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2004)

Oui, d'ailleurs, Finn le réclame déja, avec sa timidité toute subtile.


----------



## naas (12 Octobre 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> ..., nase,...


elle est très finne celle la  

et rezba tu oublies


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

no mais oh vous considérez le bar comme une poubelle ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, d'ailleurs, Finn le réclame déja, avec sa timidité toute subtile.



:affraid: On va encore avoir droit a un sondage greffé durant le transfert :affraid: Rezba tu dois absolument faire barrage de ton corps


----------



## MrStone (12 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais aujourd'hui, je trouve que le légo, c'est trop dur!



Trop top, bravo :love: :love: :love:  




			
				iPODEUR ? © ® a dit:
			
		

> Partir c'est mourir un peu...
> Mais mourir c'est partir beaucoup...



C'est marrant, ça me fait penser à une contrepéterie de je-ne-sais-plus-qui, qui disait :

Martyre, c'est pourrir un peu


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Octobre 2004)

_Partir c'est mourir un peu... 
Mais mourir c'est partir beaucoup..._ 

Ceux qui jouent à Warcraft savent d'où ça vient.
C'est une répliqué pissed d'une unité orc (le shaman pour etre précis) et j'ai trouvé que ça le fesait grave   
Pour les ammateurs j'au aussi du genre
"Qui est ce type avec la faux ? Qu'est ce qu'il regarde ? Pourquoi mon grand-père l'accompagne t-il ?"

"Nous partageons un même problème, vous"

Bon en fait c'est des répliques des films en général mais pour la liste complête
http://warcraft3.judgehype.com/index.php?page=versionfr

et voilou


----------



## monoeil (12 Octobre 2004)

T'aurais pas "usurpé" un lien toi? Tu le fes trop grave ouais : je savais pas quoi faire.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas "usurpé" un lien toi? Tu le fes trop grave ouais : je savais pas quoi faire.



T'aurais pas oublier ..   mmh du sens ?   :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: On va encore avoir droit a un sondage greffé durant le transfert :affraid: Rezba tu dois absolument faire barrage de ton corps



 :sleep:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Octobre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> _Partir c'est mourir un peu...
> Mais mourir c'est partir beaucoup..._
> 
> Ceux qui jouent à Warcraft savent d'où ça vient.
> ...



C'est pas le train de la voie 7 ici !!!   :rateau:


----------



## monoeil (12 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas oublier ..   mmh du sens ?   :rateau:



Si, à relire. J'aurais dû mettre ça : "faites gaffe c'est pas le vrai !"


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Octobre 2004)

Tiens un sujet qui faut Yo-Yo et qui revient au Bar :hein:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Octobre 2004)

Bon, personne n'a vu le tir-bouchon ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Octobre 2004)

Yip ?


----------

